# You Never Forget Your First…..



## Brent (May 26, 2004)

After a life of burning film, what might I expect to be the biggest/most important/most difficult/most helpful thing in making the transition to digital. One of my biggest problems right now is that I keep thinking that the camera just needs to be bigger, and heavier&#8230;


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Brent said:


> After a life of burning film, what might I expect to be the biggest/most important/most difficult/most helpful thing in making the transition to digital. One of my biggest problems right now is that I keep thinking that the camera just needs to be bigger, and heavier&#8230;


You could just modify a five pound block of lead to affix to the tripod mounting lug. That should just about do it. Back when I worked for SWBT, ATT came out with a new line of telephones. The handsets were really light. Customers complained a lot. Guess what. They redesigned the receivers by adding a bar of steel in them. All was well. Many phones still use this technique.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

The biggest benefit is almost instant feedback of the results of experimenting and trying different setups. Second biggest benefit is the control you have of the final image using tools like Photoshop to "develop" your digital film. The hardest thing to get used to will be the dynamic range and latitude of digital over film. Film has a much nicer response to over or under exposure. Digital response is more abrupt, and once you blow out highlights or clip the shadow, you're toast as you can't recreate data that is not there. IMHO, the benefits far outweigh the disadvantages of digital over film.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

_*the biggest/most important/most difficult/most helpful thing*_

*Biggest* - immediate results

*Most important* - taking what you've already learned in 35mm and not forgetting to apply it. As PF already said digital is less forgiving.

*Most difficult* - the learning curve of new equipment, terminology and post processing.

*Most helpful* - the resources on this board and your owner's manual.


----------



## Brent (May 26, 2004)

RustyBrown said:


> _*the biggest/most important/most difficult/most helpful thing*_
> 
> *Biggest* - immediate results
> 
> ...


*Biggest* - immediate results

Immediate results&#8230;less forgiving&#8230; Immediate results&#8230;less forgiving&#8230; Sounds like either a lite beer commercial, or the yen and yang of photography. Thanks for the heads up on the limited latitude, but one of the things I am really excited about is the immediate feedback. I am thinking that positive will cancel out the negative. 



*Most difficult* - the learning curve of new equipment, terminology and post processing.


"Post processing". Isn't that an oxymoron?





*Most helpful* - the resources on this board.

Thanks&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.


----------



## Brent (May 26, 2004)

grayfish said:


> You could just modify a five pound block of lead to affix to the tripod mounting lug. That should just about do it. Back when I worked for SWBT, ATT came out with a new line of telephones. The handsets were really light. Customers complained a lot. Guess what. They redesigned the receivers by adding a bar of steel in them. All was well. Many phones still use this technique.


I think I will come to embrace the new heft, and maybe even eventually quit looking for the Fisher Price logo I know is hidden somewhere....


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Brent said:


> One of my biggest problems right now is that I keep thinking that the camera just needs to be bigger, and heavier&#8230;


Drag a D200 and a decent lens around brazos bend for a day and you might rethink that.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

IMHO..The biggest advantage of digital is going home and seeing what you shot..right there, right now. 

Now, please notice that I am NOT speaking about "instant feedback" by looking at what I shot in the LCD. I don't do that and I refuse to look at my shots while I am shooting. That choice is dumb in some ways. Occasionally I go home with a batch of bad work....but..the idea that I can go home and see what I shot immediately, AND then I can immediately process ( I don't do much post processing)..is POWERFUL.

I learn every time I shoot. But...it is after the fact. 

Digital is sort of like color TV... When it came out.... it was so much better than B&W...but... it didn't change a bad movie into a good movie. 

regards, Rich


----------



## Brent (May 26, 2004)

Arlon said:


> Drag a D200 and a decent lens around brazos bend for a day and you might rethink that.


Does a 4X5 view camera trumph D200? Doesn't matter, point taken. I am liking it better already. 

But, a good 16X20 would really help close the deal. I'm gonna work on that....


----------



## Brent (May 26, 2004)

richg99 said:


> Digital is sort of like color TV... When it came out.... it was so much better than B&W...but... it didn't change a bad movie into a good movie.


I'm gonna steal that line. Thanks!!!!


----------



## GUMB0 (Oct 27, 2007)

Brent said:


> Does a 4X5 view camera trumph D200? Doesn't matter, point taken. I am liking it better already.
> 
> But, a good 16X20 would really help close the deal. I'm gonna work on that....


Wow. looks like I found a kindred sprit. All this hulla belw about digital this or that, it ain't Film. It might be a lot of other things but it ain't film. A 4x5 is a work of art, it's not fast and it's not instant but when you get done "processing" it's almost better than sex. I can't wait to get out from behind the desk and into the darkroom again. My D-80 is the most expensive point and shoot I ever bought and would gladly trade it tomorrow for a Zone six 4x5.

No offense guys I just got excited someone said the word film and 4x5 in the same sentence.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

There were a bunch of guys who said the same thing when diesel replace steam. I did plenty of film processing, and I'm very happy to not have to mess with the chemicals and devote a dedicated room to the process. I'm also happy that I don't have to shovel coal into my truck if I want to go to the store.

True, it ain't film. But, it is a whole new realm of challenges and discoveries waiting for you to learn and conquer (if that's what floats your boat). I'm glad there's guys like you to keep the classic stuff around and ticking though.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

If I could take this last post back, I certainly would. In retrospect, it is not in the spirit of this board, and I apologize if I have offended anyone with what I posted.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

the biggest difficulty for me has been not losing the memory card.


----------



## Brent (May 26, 2004)

Pocketfisherman said:


> If I could take this last post back, I certainly would. In retrospect, it is not in the spirit of this board, and I apologize if I have offended anyone with what I posted.


I didn't see anything offensive in that post. I think it is kind of like watching your kids grow up where every age has its own rewards. I remember when my son was a baby, and I thought that was the best age ever and I miss it. Then he was a toddler and I thought that was the best age ever and I miss it. then he started hunting with me and I thought that was the best age ever and I miss it. Now he is 15 and.......

Well maybe that is not the best analogy, but you know what I mean.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Hey, Mastercylinder...
"
the biggest difficulty for me has been not losing the memory card." 

I haven't taken my card out twice since I got the camera (Canon S3is) . I use the supplied USB cable and it is faster and a heck of a lot more convenient, IMHO. I download directly into Picasa. Try it, you might like it. regards, RichG


----------

